# Looking for nice State Forest Campgrounds



## Crazycujo (Aug 2, 2011)

I am looking for SFC that have sites on a lake that you can pull up a small boat to your site. I have found a few on the east side of the state but looking to try a new place. Has anyone been to Webber Lake or Shupac Lake by Lovells? The upper west side I would like to go to but know nothing about the campgrounds on that side of the state. We hate the large State Parks. Rustic is what we are looking for with some privacy between them and on the lake. Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gillgetter (Jan 12, 2007)

there is one on the north end of houghton lake


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Crazycujo said:


> I am looking for SFC that have sites on a lake that you can pull up a small boat to your site. I have found a few on the east side of the state but looking to try a new place. Has anyone been to Webber Lake or Shupac Lake by Lovells? The upper west side I would like to go to but know nothing about the campgrounds on that side of the state. We hate the large State Parks. Rustic is what we are looking for with some privacy between them and on the lake. Thanks
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Shupac is really nice. Have gone there every spring for 20+ years. Lake has trout, smallies, perch in it. Cold and deep (97'). Nice beach area. You can pull your boat up to shore and tie off at the bottom of the hill, campground sits on a small bluff. Many sites have a short trail or steps down to the lake. During the week it should be easy to get one of the better sites. I can put my 28' fifth wheel in most of the spots, and several of them have enough vegetation around them to feel quite secluded. Nice campground IMO.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

Ess Lake, near Hilman is pretty nice. Its been a few years since we have been, it used to be a regular spring trip for a buddy and I.

Fishing is okay. No wake hours in the evening, and morning. Bass, pike, few walleye.

Numerous sites to beach a boat on.

Other area lakes are decent for fishing and are reasonable driving distance...avalon (pike, smallies((rumors of trout)), Long lake...great fishing all around, Grass lake (have done decent on the pike and bass. A little bit longer of a drive gets you to Fletchers.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Kind of a long way to go, but Pretty Lake SFC has got to be one of the nicest I've ever seen. Sand beach, huge private wooded sites....

Just south of Deer Park, west off of CR407.

I recently checked it out while at Muskollonge Lake State Park.


----------

